# chart plotter / fish finder Combos?



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Looking at an affordable quality chart plotter/fish finder combo. I have a 22' walk around. Which do you prefer? Stay away from? Also want one that I can get sirius weather on would be plus. Thanks.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'd look at the Garmins


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I like the Garmins for GPS. Fishfinder would be a Furuno or Garmin. My advise would be if you are not going to get a unit with a larger display, get seperate machines. Thye 5" screens are to small to split. Just my opinion. 

I think all the Garmin 500 series are sirius weather capable. Maybe the 400 series also.


Check out this store. I've bought from them several times and never had a problem. They have some really good prices too.

http://www.boemarine.com/


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got the garmin 498 chartplotter, gps, fish finder. It's really easy to use and I dont ever have any problems finding the wrecks at all.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am currently looking at serveral units myself...
BassPro is having a big Sale on the 24th.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

How much are you looking to spend. I have had several eagle combos and they have been great. I seen they had a sale on the fish elites for 200. These units are in a grey scale. I had a fried just buy the eagle sea charter 642 DF color unit at George's for 400 which is the same unit I have on my boat and I love it. I do agree the 5 inch screens are a little small if you are splitting but it can be done. 

I had fish elite machine for about 5 years before I upgraded to color. It worked great to the day that I sold it, and the loran to gps conversion were dead on which is a huge benefit to me.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Stay away from Lowrance, worst tech support I have ever tried to use.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I just bought a Garmin 546s. I also purchased an Airmad inhull transducer. Seems to work fine. 
Bought the 546s from Newegg.com (no shipping, no tax, 2 day delivery!)

BillD


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I also purchased an Airmad inhull transducer.


I'm sure you meant Airmar. Probably a P-79.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i have a a 70 raymarine and a 546s garming i use just for gps, in 2 years still havent fully learned the a 70 so i use it just for a fishfinder. the 546 is a lot eaiser to learn and use. you can find the garming for as low as 750.00 on line


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> I'm sure you meant Airmar. Probably a P-79.


Yep that's it.. not enough coffee this morning.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Humminbird 798ci HD SI. Incredible...

KsB


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Kick Some Bass said:


> Humminbird 798ci HD SI. Incredible...
> 
> KsB


Have the same I agree! INCREDIBLE :thumbup:


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Appleguy, 

Best sonar I have ever had. It gets addictive just looking at the images of what's i the water--slows down my fishing. Have you been to the Humminbird unofficial forum to checkout the images posted? If not here is the link. Kool looking images and I plan to post more photos. This forum would do good if we had an fishfinder image module. 

http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?action=forum

KsB


----------

